# Swing arms



## caleb2011outlander (Sep 8, 2015)

I am wonder I got offered a great deal on some extend swing arms for my 2011 outlander 800 the swing arms are off of a 2013 renegade 1000 I was wondering arm they going to mount up to my bike and if there different than beside being extendEd


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

i think the renegade and outlander don't share the same frame. so i am not 100% if itl fit or not


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BuscoKawi750I4x4 said:


> i think the renegade and outlander don't share the same frame. so i am not 100% if itl fit or not


Seem's like I remember seeing this somewhere as well.


----------



## Mountain Max (Sep 17, 2015)

They will not fit Gen 1 vs Gen 2. I have both in the stable.


----------

